

Vote for XNA 5 support - AlexeyBrin
http://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/121579-visual-studio/suggestions/3725445-xna-5?page=11&per_page=20

======
AlexeyBrin
Hopefully Microsoft under the new CEO will reconsider XNA and update it for
Visual Studio 2013. It is such a great platform for people that prefer
_coding_ their games instead of using a drag/drop Unity style.

